# atikmdag.sys BSOD



## olan5 (Jul 15, 2014)

Let me just start off by saying; I'm not good at computers

June 11th my computer bluescreened. This happened while I was on youtube. I did some Googling around and came to the conclusion it was probably flash player or my graphics card drivers. I updated both and they are both *up to date*.
I had no problems up until today. The last thing I did before it crashed was close a youtube video. I don't know what to google for or what codes are useful so I got the program 'Whocrashed' and I will copy paste the crash dumps I got and hope you guys can help me

DMP files here:
https://www.mediafire.com/?7965g8avuy73yri

On Tue 7/15/2014 10:54:57 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\071514-11278-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: atikmdag.sys (atikmdag+0xC7DBB) 
Bugcheck code: 0x1000007E (0xFFFFFFFFC0000005, 0xFFFFF880085BBDBB, 0xFFFFF8800A1D5148, 0xFFFFF8800A1D4980)
Error: SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M
file path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\atikmdag.sys
product: ATI Radeon Family
company: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
description: ATI Radeon Kernel Mode Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that a system thread generated an exception which the error handler did not catch.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: atikmdag.sys (ATI Radeon Kernel Mode Driver, Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.). 
Google query: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M

On Tue 7/15/2014 10:54:57 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\WINDOWS\memory.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: atikmdag.sys (atikmdag+0xC7DBB) 
Bugcheck code: 0x7E (0xFFFFFFFFC0000005, 0xFFFFF880085BBDBB, 0xFFFFF8800A1D5148, 0xFFFFF8800A1D4980)
Error: SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
file path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\atikmdag.sys
product: ATI Radeon Family
company: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
description: ATI Radeon Kernel Mode Driver
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that a system thread generated an exception that the error handler did not catch.
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: atikmdag.sys (ATI Radeon Kernel Mode Driver, Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.). 
Google query: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED

On Wed 6/11/2014 11:21:25 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\061114-13119-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: atikmdag.sys (atikmdag+0xC7DBB) 
Bugcheck code: 0x1000007E (0xFFFFFFFFC0000005, 0xFFFFF880087A4DBB, 0xFFFFF8800A1CD148, 0xFFFFF8800A1CC980)
Error: SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M
file path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\atikmdag.sys
product: ATI Radeon Family
company: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
description: ATI Radeon Kernel Mode Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that a system thread generated an exception which the error handler did not catch.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: atikmdag.sys (ATI Radeon Kernel Mode Driver, Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.). 
Google query: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M

I hope you guys can help me in any way as I don't want this to happen again in the future.
Thank you


----------



## twiztedstudiez (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm not real familiar with the AMD line of drivers, but Nvidia had/has similar issues with their "up-to-date" drivers crashing. You may try rolling back to an older version of your ATI drivers to see if it does anything. The card may also be overheating, but that is unlikely since you didn't mention hearing the card spinning up or anything.


----------



## zigzag3143 (May 31, 2009)

*We do need the actual log file (called a DMP file) as they contain the only record of the sequence of events leading up to the crash, what drivers were loaded, and what was responsible. *
*We prefer at least 2 DMP files to spot trends and confirm the cause.*
*
*
Please follow our instructions for finding and uploading the files we need to help you fix your computer. They can be found *here*_If you have any questions about the procedure please ask_

_
_
*If you are using Blue screen view, who crashed, or a similar application, don't. They are wrong at least as often as they are correct*


----------



## olan5 (Jul 15, 2014)

I uploaded two DMP files to MediaFire. Let me know if I did it wrong somehow
https://www.mediafire.com/?7965g8avuy73yri


----------



## zigzag3143 (May 31, 2009)

Olan5

The only DMP file from JUly was Related to atikmdag.sys ATI Radeon Kernel Mode Driver. Since yours is fairly current I would roll it back to an older driver as the current driver has a problem on some systems. I would also update to win 8.1 as there are many bug fixes and those in themselves may fix your problem.


----------



## olan5 (Jul 15, 2014)

I'll try that then. I have no idea how I roll back my ATI drivers though.. Guess I could google around a bit.
I had problems the first time I updated to windows 8.1 so I'm a bit hesitant to do so. (Sleep mode would lock my computer and nothing I did would wake it up making the only option left to manually restart it)


----------



## zigzag3143 (May 31, 2009)

Olan5

It is easy to roll back the driver. Go to AMD and download the driver for your video card. Un-install the current driver and without rebooting install the older one then reboot.


----------



## olan5 (Jul 15, 2014)

I uninstalled and then installed an older version of the AMD CCC
Rebooted and a minute after start-up I get "Something went wrong"
I went and uploaded the DMP from it.. Maybe it was a bad idea to go back to an older version?
https://www.mediafire.com/?stlu1dfdjte9mc5


----------



## zigzag3143 (May 31, 2009)

Olan5
This crash was related to your 4 year old *Driver Description: *Core Temp - CPU temperature monitor. I would remove it at least until you fix the BSOD'S. The video driver should not cause your system to crash.
Just to be on the safe side please run a system file check to verifiy the OS
*Please run a system file check* *(SFC)*All instructions are in our *Wiki article* below...
Should you have any questions please *ask us.

*
*System file check (SFC) Scan and Repair System Filesa*


----------



## olan5 (Jul 15, 2014)

I uninstalled core temp and the SFC results were "Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations."
I don't know what else I can do. Let's hope rolling back the drivers fixed it?
Do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## zigzag3143 (May 31, 2009)

Olan5

Good news on SFC. Lets wait and see if the driver fixes the problem.


----------



## olan5 (Jul 15, 2014)

Only time will tell
Thank you for your help! 
Although I'm not sure if I should mark this as 'solved' or leave it be for a while in case it goes south again


----------



## zigzag3143 (May 31, 2009)

OLan5

I would wait a while before marking it just in case. Either way I will stay subscribed to the thread and will get a notification whenever you post in this thread.


----------

